# YARD SALE FIND



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2009)

BOUGHT THIS TODAY , ARE THEY TRASH OR TREASURE? CANT FIND ANY INFO ON THEM .  UHL IS ON THE WEB BUT DOESNT GIVE SPECIFICS ON MARKS . BOUGHT THESE FROM A GUY WHO JUST MOVED FROM INDIANNA TO TEXAS . SAID HE FOUND THEM DEER HUNTING YEARS AGO . ANY INFO IS APPRECIATED AND IF SOMEONE WANTS TO TRADE BOTTLES FOR THESE  , I WILL . IM NOT A POTTERY TYPE GUY . I DO HAVE HAVE 400 PIECES OF FRANKOMA THOUGH IN THE ATTIC . THESE CROCKS ARE CRUDE AND SPOTTY  , THE JUG HAS BRUSH MARKS , THE POT HAS SPOTS WHERE GLAZE WASNT APPLIED . MAYBE THEY WERE PRACTICE OR REJECTS  .  CANT IMAGINE GETTING BY Q/C TODAY .


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2009)

THIS THE JUG


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2009)

TOP VIEW


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2009)

CLOSE UP OF MARKS , POT


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2009)

THE JUG


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 6, 2009)

IMO, the crock is common and not super valuable.

 The JUG however is very nice. To a "local" collector it would be in the $75-$100 range I think.
  JMO.


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks that helps . had no idea  , just knew its not my thing .


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's the link you probably can use-  http://www.uhlcollectors.org/marks.htm

 Also, Here's a link to the history of UHL pottery..Seems in 1908 they moved to Huntingburg.  Scroll down it's alphabetical .

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.huntingburg.lib.in.us/catalog/UHLpg3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.huntingburg.lib.in.us/uhl_catalog.html&usg=__LtSaegkq-Lb-ZV4B1sBwXOMCicM=&h=774&w=563&sz=145&hl=en&start=10&tbnid=SsgWAPeWXzz1YM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=103&prev=/images%3Fq%3Duhl%2Bpottery%2Bjug%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DG


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2009)

hey man those r nice! god ive dug  tons of em all broken  did ya get a good deal on um?????????  mike


----------



## athometoo (Mar 10, 2009)

PAID TEN FOR HE PAIR.


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2009)

yea thats a good deal, i would def have got em for that!!!!!  nice -------mike


----------

